# Best book for c++ beginners



## Ruben (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello freinds,
Can you please tell me which is the best book for learning c++ for beginners.
I am an absolute beginner having only average c programming knowledge.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 13, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/132924-c-c-beginners-guide-post-basic-questions-here.html


----------

